# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Help on Rough Estimate for Fence

## AustinHealy

Can anyone tell me how much it would roughly cost for a brick fence/retaining wall.  length would be 50 metres and 2.6 metres in height (retaining wall to be 800mm).

----------


## namtrak

You need to do a search, there has been quite a bit of discussion regarding costs of retaining walls. 
You've given very little information.  There is a world of difference between a brick fence and a retaining wall. 
And finally, it doesn't take much to work out what materials you need and the call suppliers to get an idea on cost of materials.

----------


## malb

Price will depend on a number of things, including soil conditions (dertermines footing sizes), access, structural considerations like the number and size of peirs etc, capping requirements, brick selection. 
In Vic, we can generally build retaining wall to 1m height without planning permit, and for a brick fence we can get to about 2.1 without a planning permit (it varies from council to council). 
Assuming your 2.6m is overall exposed face height, and that the .8m RW is also the base of the fence and included in the exposed face height on one side, my guess is that you would need planning approval and building permits, and probably need to have the thing engineered. These regulatory requirements could set you up for a starting price in the $8,000 to $10,000 bracket for design and permits, before you even start digging. 
Footings could easily run to 800 x 800 x 50m for about 32cu m of concrete (5 1/2 big truckloads) plus a lot of mesh and upright bar, and possibly a pump to get it into location (lots of concretors won't take a job this size without a pump unless the concrete can be poured from the truck at the roadside (max 3.5 to 4m from stable sealed surface). Also needs drainage and somewhere to drain to. 
RW structure would be minimum concrete block back wall, cavity and face brick/block in front plus piers to fence requirements, tied together with vertical steel bars to base of footings plus mesh and ties and all block and interblock cavities filled with concrete. 
Fence over would be double brick or block with cavity, vertical steel bars in cavity, and concrete filled in cavity, peirs probably 900 x 600 3m apart, solid constuction around vertical bars. 
I had a 50m side wall done last year for retaining 0.8 to 1m of clay, similar to above but lighter footings (no brick fence on top) with brick face and capping. Cost about $15,000 with a solid letterbox at the street end (permit exempt as limited to 1m), and I got a damn good deal via a neighbour. 
I could anticipate yours going to $60,000 plus design and permits very easily.

----------


## Terrian

> A couple of things. 
> You've given very little information.  There is a world of difference between a brick fence and a retaining wall.

  Sounds like he wants a wall 50m long, and 2.6m high with the bottom .8m acting as a retaining wall, that should be enough info for some of the brickies to add their 2 cents worth as to the rough cost, roughly how many bricks would be needed etc, but thats just my opinion...

----------


## Brickie

> Sounds like he wants a wall 50m long, and 2.6m high with the bottom .8m acting as a retaining wall, that should be enough info for some of the brickies to add their 2 cents worth as to the rough cost, roughly how many bricks would be needed etc, but thats just my opinion...

  
Not really.
Double skin, single skin, cavity with concrete fill, single skin with piers, piers in the wall, piers on top of the wall? 
Who does what, concrete, cut, supply, where, etc, etc.?? 
Not meaning to be rude, but its like asking how big is a ball of string.  :Doh:

----------


## pawnhead

malb has already done an excellent job of giving him a rough estimate, which is all he asked for in the first place. He's also outlined the likely engineering and planning requirements which is more than what was asked for.
Well done malb.  :2thumbsup: 
Perhaps AustinHealy's got no idea at all, and he's only got ten grand in the bank. At least now he doesn't have to waste his time mucking around with an engineer, and planning, only to find that the job is way over his budget, and all he can afford is a truckload of sleepers and some colourbond.

----------


## Terrian

> Not really.

  see post above yours  :Redface: )  

> Not meaning to be rude, but its like asking how big is a ball of string.

  102m +- some  :Smilie:

----------


## Hadamona

I just had 50m of fence replaced with colourbond fencing, cost roughly $5000 fully installed. I'd probably add on another $3000 for the retaining wall.

----------

